# Rahmengröße 16 oder 18 zoll



## larsfrommars (23. März 2011)

Tag,
ich hab mich nun zum Erwerb eines Cube reaction gtc pro entschieden - meine Körpergröße:169/170 cm, Schrittlänge: 78/79cm - ich fahre ausgedehnte Touren, gern aber auch möglichst schnell - gibt es dafür eine eindeutige Größenempfehlung ?


----------



## Vincy (23. März 2011)

Nimm 18".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QBE84 (23. März 2011)

hast du die möglichkeit das Rad oder ein ähnliches mal Probe zu fahren in den jeweiligen Größen ?. Ich würde an deiner Stelle jetzt eher zu 16 Zoll tendieren da ich 178cm groß bin und auf meinem Acid nen 18 Zoll Rahmen habe und du ja knapp 9cm kleiner bist, meine Schrittlänge weiss ich eherlich gesagt nicht aber mir passt der 18er gut.

Man sagt ja das kleine Rahmen auf Lenkbewegungen etwas agiler reagieren somit also im Gelände / Trails etwas besser zu handlen sind. Der 18er sollte dann besser sein falls du mehr Feldweg Schotter und weniger knackige Trails fährst.

Aber ich würd dir empfehlen fahr beide Größen mal Probe denn dann wirst du merken was dir besser liegt


----------



## andi_tool (24. März 2011)

ich würde 16" empfehlen. 

Ich selber bin 167 cm groß und fühle mich darauf pudelwohl.

Aber auch ich kann nur empfehlen, mal probezufahren...


----------



## bullfrog (25. März 2011)

Laut Rahmengrößenrechner passt bei Dir für Touren 18" und für Race 16". 

Also aufsteigen und testen. Am Ende entscheidet der Wohlfühlfaktor.


----------



## Jungspund (26. März 2011)

Aufjedenfall 16"
Ich fahre mit 1.73 en 16" Rahmen


----------



## Themeankitty (29. März 2011)

Ich bin 1.74m(bin  aber noch im Aufbau  ) und hab 18".


----------



## Milan0 (30. März 2011)

dann gebe ich meinen Senf hier auch dazu.

1,75m und 18". Das 16" meiner Freundin finde ich zu klein für mich.


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

Eine Bitte, bei Empfehlungen zu den Rahmengrößen wird oft nur die "Körperlänge" angegeben. Damit ist es unmöglich eine vernüftige Empfehlung abzugeben.
Bitte immer die Schrittlänge mit angeben ansonsten ist eine genaue Aussage unmöglich.
Ich bin auch nur 1,78m fahr aber 20" weil ich lange Haxn hab 

larsfrommars, bei 79cm Schrittlänge und Tourenorientiert würde ich außer 18" nichts empfehlen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## fatz (30. März 2011)

probier's doch einfach mal damit: http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan/
das hab ich jetzt gefuehlt zum 300mal in diesem forum gepostet....


----------



## Cortina (30. März 2011)

So So,  Reichweite und Beinlänge zu klein und ich dache ich hätte schon lange Haxn 

Ich bin nicht fürs biken gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## larsfrommars (30. März 2011)

Tja wer die Wahl hat... Eben jene habe ich nun getroffen. Bei dem ganzen Hin und Her hat mein Gewissen auch nochmal 200 euro locker gemacht - ergo: gtc team 18"


----------



## fatz (30. März 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So So,  Reichweite und Beinlänge zu klein und ich dache ich hätte schon lange Haxn


da ist dann bei deiner schoenheitsOP letztens doch was schiefgelaufen


----------



## blutbuche (4. April 2011)

....bin 1,70 ,mit 80er schritt - ich komm ´mit dem 16er viel !!! besser klar , als mit 18 .beim 18er hatte ich bereits nach 20 minuten probleme im halswirbelbereich - auch mit recht kurzem vorbau ...


----------



## jengo78 (5. April 2011)

Ich habe eine Reaction 16" und mit 172cm und einer Schrittlänge von 78cm fand ich das 18er eine Nummer zu groß!!


----------

